# Marcris



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Probably a dumb question, but was reading threads and marcris comes up in maltese bloodlines being excellent. Can someone explain what this means? Is it a certain look, lines........just want to understand this term. Thanks....


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Macris is a Maltese Breeder. And a very good ones. Joyce Watkins. She has a website and has raised a lot of champions.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry Marcris:
www.marcrismaltese.com/


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Everytime I've checked her site out tonight it closes on my windows on my computer and says her sight isn't responding. So, I'll try another time. Also, I still want to know what Marcris means. Is it a look? Or a breeder who has a ton of champions and breeds excellent. I think thats what I am getting from you. Thanks


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Marcris is Joyce Watkin's kennel name. Breeder's register their dogs under a kennel name to identify where they came from. For example, say my kennel name is Fluffy. My dog's registered names are Fluffy's Prince Charming and Fluffy's Wonderwall. When someones sees the dog's name, they know they came from the Fluffy Kennel. 

Every breeder has an ideal style of Maltese (their interpretation of our written standard) in mind when they breed. Their goal is to produce a dog that fits this picture as close to perfect as possible. After breeding for a while, the dogs a breeder produces should have a consistency in their style. Hence, you get dogs that look Marcris (they have the style that is produced by that kennel) or Villa Malta or Chrisman. Heads are a common identifier - shorter or longer muzzles, rounder or almond eyes, more protruding eyes, more rounded heads, more or less prominent stop, high or low ear sets, etc. Then you have very long, elegant necks that have pretty outlines or more moderate necks or short necks. Cobby bodies, leggy dogs. Tighter or looser tail sets. Degree of angulation in the rear. Coats...


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> Marcris is Joyce Watkin's kennel name. Breeder's register their dogs under a kennel name to identify where they came from. For example, say my kennel name is Fluffy. My dog's registered names are Fluffy's Prince Charming and Fluffy's Wonderwall. When someones sees the dog's name, they know they came from the Fluffy Kennel.
> 
> Every breeder has an ideal style of Maltese (their interpretation of our written standard) in mind when they breed. Their goal is to produce a dog that fits this picture as close to perfect as possible. After breeding for a while, the dogs a breeder produces should have a consistency in their style. Hence, you get dogs that look Marcris (they have the style that is produced by that kennel) or Villa Malta or Chrisman. Heads are a common identifier - shorter or longer muzzles, rounder or almond eyes, more protruding eyes, more rounded heads, more or less prominent stop, high or low ear sets, etc. Then you have very long, elegant necks that have pretty outlines or more moderate necks or short necks. Cobby bodies, leggy dogs. Tighter or looser tail sets. Degree of angulation in the rear. Coats...[/B]


Ahh, ok, Thanks Jackie


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Marcris is Joyce Watkin's kennel name. Breeder's register their dogs under a kennel name to identify where they came from. For example, say my kennel name is Fluffy. My dog's registered names are Fluffy's Prince Charming and Fluffy's Wonderwall. When someones sees the dog's name, they know they came from the Fluffy Kennel.
> 
> Every breeder has an ideal style of Maltese (their interpretation of our written standard) in mind when they breed. Their goal is to produce a dog that fits this picture as close to perfect as possible. After breeding for a while, the dogs a breeder produces should have a consistency in their style. Hence, you get dogs that look Marcris (they have the style that is produced by that kennel) or Villa Malta or Chrisman. Heads are a common identifier - shorter or longer muzzles, rounder or almond eyes, more protruding eyes, more rounded heads, more or less prominent stop, high or low ear sets, etc. Then you have very long, elegant necks that have pretty outlines or more moderate necks or short necks. Cobby bodies, leggy dogs. Tighter or looser tail sets. Degree of angulation in the rear. Coats...[/B]


This was a great explanation, Jackie!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

The dog from Marcris kennels that really "set" the style that you see on dogs from his line was the famous stud dog of Joyce's named Ch Marcris Risque' Business. He and his prodigy, which are too many to count at this point. He died a couple of years ago. He is back about 4-5 generations in the puppies of today that still are refered to as having the look.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Joyce Watkins has been in Maltese since 1959. Her Marcris prefix came from the names of her two children. Mark and Christie. She has it registered through the AKC so no one else can use her prefix without permission. Then she bred one dog that is CH Marcris Risque' Business that is well known in our time. He is the father, grandfather or great grandfather of many people's Maltese on this forum. He is the grandfather of my Tristan. Joyce is still breeding and showing Maltese today. She is a great lady. She has two pictures in the TNT Maltese Magazine this month. It was an owner/breeder featured for this month. She finished a dog and a bitch at the same show in December, 2007. 
Try going to this link and then onto Marcris. http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm
Tina


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Joyce is a wonderful lady... I went to her house and spent the day with her when i picked up Kelsie. i saw all of her dogs... they were so beautiful to see in person. Basically i just wanted to add that kelsie is directly from the Marcris bloodline.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Joyce is a wonderful lady... I went to her house and spent the day with her when i picked up Kelsie. i saw all of her dogs... they were so beautiful to see in person. Basically i just wanted to add that kelsie is directly from the Marcris bloodline.[/B]


I didnt know that kelsie came from joyce. kelsie is such a beauty! :wub: i always loved the marcris look.


----------

